# Well its finished. What do you think?



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

This Poncho I designed myself after knitting the one from the Bellmans Pattern. Im quite pleased with it. Hope you like it too.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow that's beautiful work! Love all those cables.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Very pretty, looks amazingly toasty!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW!!That is beautiful..


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG, that is stunning. I love the colour and the pattern. Perfect!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

It is beautiful. You did a wonderful job with this! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

wow - wow - wow; that is absolutely beautiful. Great job.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Great job. I love all the cables, can't believe you knit that in such a short time. Wow!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

You did a beautiful job. It is lovely, not to mention how cozy it will be.


----------



## dog lady (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow-just beautiful!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeanie L said:


> WOW!!That is beautiful..


I think so too!! I LOVE how the cables drape across the front. It's very becoming!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy Wow! What fantastic cables! This is one great looking work of wearable art. Congrats on a job well done and thanks so much for sharing it. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Wowzers!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Love it. Cozy is the word.


----------



## bsmall (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice work! You should be proud of yourself!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very beautiful! You did a great job!! Love it!!!


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

That's beautiful


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Fantastic cable work and texture! :thumbup:


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

It is simply outstanding. Your design and work are amazing.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the cable work.


----------



## 3Nancy3 (Aug 17, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I am speechless. This is the best cable work I have seen in a long time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful work. My first thought was, "This would be so nice to wear in the Fall." Comfy and cozy!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow!!! That is so beautiful, I love it&#128158;


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I think this is the most beuatiful poncho I have ever seen! it is a work of art! i am jealous! i have been looking for a poncho pattern for weeks..and this just takes my breath away! wow!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Fabulous! Are you working on publishing your pattern?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous poncho!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Elegant, fashionable, cosy all wrapped into one - that is a beautiful poncho - congratulations... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Beautiful!! I love your poncho; I could see me wearing this everywhere I'd go...


----------



## Jo - UK (Oct 19, 2013)

That is amazing I LOVE it you are so clever


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

First thing I thought was WOW!!! and apparently others thought so too!!!


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Your poncho is "Glorious". 
Such beautiful knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

janielha said:


> Beautiful work. My first thought was, "This would be so nice to wear in the Fall." Comfy and cozy!


Definitely! I rarely wear a jacket in the fall, I usually prefer a comfy sweater or wrap. I can easily see this as a "go to" piece!

Excellent work and amazing design!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

That is very beautiful! And you designed it yourself.....that in itself is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Double WOW!! Well done, lovely design.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I love it, love it, love it!!!! It is absolutely gorgeous. 
It is a show stopper. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

very nice!!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's turned really well! Lovely!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

What can I add that hasn't already been said? WOW!!! Gorgeous! Beautiful work - and I am envious! Would love to be able to wear that! Stupendous!!! Congrats!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Amazing workmanship!!!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

This Poncho is just gorgeous. You did a marvelous job of designing. It certainly was a special design! Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol I wouldn't have a clue as how to go about it.


johannecw said:


> Fabulous! Are you working on publishing your pattern?


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my, but that is absolutely stunning! Cables are my favorite thing and is the most beautiful poncho I've seen!
Fantastic work!


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Another masterpiece! ! What yarn did you use?

You need to enter this one in your town fair! What a beauty!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beauty of a job


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Love it!!! It´s wonderful!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That is a beautiful poncho! Great job.. :thumbup:


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful work, and think how wonderfully warm it will be.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

It looks great! Fabulous work! I love your design!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's beautiful ~ you've done a great job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

That is gorgeous...what thinking and knitting went into that. You really should publish the pattern. All of your work is so lovely!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful, looks cozy and warm.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Carabella, its beautiful!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

What a lovely poncho! Beautiful design and great knitting. I love it.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous.Love the designingBeautiful work as always.Hope health wise you are improving.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Did I tell you it is beautiful? It is!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

The pattern is gorgeous and it looks warm and toasty!!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow - beautiful knitting! It looks so warm!


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

That is so pretty.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful. And the little bit of fringe really finishes it. Nice knitting!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad to see you held onto your cabling needle long enough to get this poncho finished  I could tell you some stories about the misplacing of my cable needle. I love Aran knits and inevitably misplace the cable hook in the couch cushions as few times at least. Or the cat gets it stuck under the couch.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Bravo!! Very nicely done - the knitting AND the designing.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous! Love all the cables and it looks like it will keep you warm in a few months. Beautiful stitching.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Very well done, I love it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## Hanner4 (Aug 7, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely work. Looks nice and warm.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I not only like it,i love it,magnificent aran,you have done a beautiful job.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it's beautiful! Great work.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow!!! Very pretty and so nicely done. Good job.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I have never seen an Aran poncho before. It's beautiful. What a lot of work you have put into it.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow! Love the pattern.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my! That is stunning. Love the cables and it looks so warm. :thumbup:


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

Totally amazing! Not only is it beautiful, but it looks nice and warm too.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Fantastic, I love items with cables. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Stunning. You are truly an artist.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

That's a beauty! Makes me want to consider wearing one.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It's awesome!!


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

I like it very much its really nice


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

I like it very much its really nice


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful ! Great Job.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

That is really nice.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

The cables are beautiful!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty, you should be very proud of your work.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Now that is what I call real Aran .............

Edna C


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorgeous peice of work!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

So much work involved here, so beautiful, bet you didnt get bored whilst knitting this x


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful what patience you have and I LOVE CABLES!!!! :thumbup: an Heirloom for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

WOW!!!!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful work. Looks warm.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Awesome...beautiful design. Lots of work in that. You should be really proud of yourself.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

What a gorgeous poncho! Beautiful work.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! You designed this poncho.........you are one TALENTED person! It is gorgeous!!! You do fabulous knitting. I love it!!!!! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Carabella, this is stunning. Just showed it to my Irish husband and he said...Oh wow!!! ( I guess he has become more Americanized! :lol: :lol: ) Do you have a pattern to share?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

All I can say is..Beautiful~


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Job well done. It looks so cozy and warm and the cables are wonderful!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Stunning! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

AMAZING! I love the cables.


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful. Looks very warm too.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Super Cool! Looks very warm...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Stunning! ...and perfect for Northern Ireland.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's beautiful, I bet it's lovely and warm. :-D


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my! That is beautiful!!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I love it, I would enter it in the Stevie Nicks contest


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

This is just amazing! I'm sure it will be very warm. You did a fantastic, beautiful job.


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Amazing cables! Breathtaking! Wow! Gorgeous! Dang girl! I just can't seem to say how lovely it is! It looks as comfortable as an old friend! Wow! Oh no, I said that already! Lol! I can't stop admiring it!!! Very well done!


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

FANTABULOUS!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

It is Gorgeous and looks like it will be very warm and cozy...you did a wonderful job on it and I love all those cables...Awesome...


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks< i just made the pattern up. I haven't got it wriiten out just some note as I went along.


patocenizo said:


> Oh Carabella, this is stunning. Just showed it to my Irish husband and he said...Oh wow!!! ( I guess he has become more Americanized! :lol: :lol: ) Do you have a pattern to share?


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

WOWWW very nice. You can go out on a very chilly (cold) day and you will be warm. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its absolutely beautiful, great work!!!


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Very beautiful. You will get many adoring comments when you wear it, or if it is a gift for someone, they are very lucky!


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Fabulous work. I think you will be very proud to wear it.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Magnificent!! I am, as usual, in awe of the talent I see displayed here!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! That's fantastic!


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Stunning! Wear it proudly! You'll get a lot of compliments!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Oohhhh! That looks SO warm ! What a beautiful job you have done in creating and knitting all those cables. You should wear this with pride


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

That's the prettiest poncho I've ever seen.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Your poncho is outstanding!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

My humble opinion.... A+++


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

outstanding! Beautifully knit!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice. You done a great job


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful poncho!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## Mneets (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh it is so beautiul! I love Aren patterns and you did a really great job!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW! it is gorgeous!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW! What a beautiful poncho!

Hazel


----------



## Ginetteward (Jul 14, 2014)

That's simply amazing xx


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Very impressive!!!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: It's beautiful.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

BRAVO


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautifully done! i love it!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Great job designing...looks like it will be warm and cozy!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Fabulous! So many different stitches, how fun it must be to make (if you know how to knit cables that is!) Your poncho can be worn with anything! Great work my dear! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

You did it.. and it is a winner.. I knew you could accomplish this and thank you for posting the completed item now it is ready to wear.. keep up the good work designing.. xo


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

THAT IS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome cables!! Beautiful work


----------



## mgordon5 (Jul 24, 2014)

WOW!!! This is BEAUTIFUL! I am brand new to knitting, and this piece is very motivational! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sherryb (Aug 2, 2014)

Wonderful! Wow, what a beautiful job, both in design and knitting. Kudos!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great cablework :thumbup: I like the small collar too


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful ! Your knitting is perfect !


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh yes


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks wonderfully squishy and toasty warm. The yarn you have chosen is so right for your top. It doesn't detract from the wonderfully executed various cables. 

It's a real winner in my book. Looks a million dollars. Well done to you 
:-D :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbun: :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous poncho, oh, so beautiful and warm!!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! That's gorgeous. Love cables.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Perfect now that the weather is changing.


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Great job I love it .


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It is very impressive. What a beautiful poncho--you will be warm this winter!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my. So gorgeous. You are so talented.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Loving the cables!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Perfect. Beautiful design and workmanship! You should be very proud!


----------



## granny2007 (May 14, 2011)

Wow, beautiful design. Your stitches are so perfect. Nice job!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful,That will keep you warm and cosy,on a cold winter day,


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Love it! Very nice and warm and the design is beautiful.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Amazing stitching and design.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Double WOW


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Carabella, it's a magnificent work !! Simply gorgeous !!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Carabella - your work is beautiful beyond words - you must do more of your own creations.

So - are you going to make another and open the bidding???


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

It is beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

jberg said:


> Holy Wow! What fantastic cables! This is one great looking work of wearable art. Congrats on a job well done and thanks so much for sharing it. Happy Needling. jberg


 :thumbup:


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Like it, I love it. Beautiful in every way! What a work of art.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship! This will certainly keep you warm!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

CABLE HEAVEN... What a stunning piece and to think you designed it... I am in awe....


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

That is great. You did good


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

its lovely


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> This Poncho I designed myself after knitting the one from the Bellmans Pattern. Im quite pleased with it. Hope you like it too.


Wow!! Good job!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

That is just gorgeous. It looks really thick and warm too. I have poncho envy. It's not something I've ever knitted before.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Thankyou, I have a batch of Coloured Aran yarn on its way, maybe I will make another and Auction it.


brdlvr27 said:


> Carabella - your work is beautiful beyond words - you must do more of your own creations.
> 
> So - are you going to make another and open the bidding???


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Great with all the cables and details. Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous - doubly nice because you designed it yourself.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful, you are very creative.


----------



## jan.y (Apr 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning well done you


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Really beautiful.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## NrsJan4 (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh please do try to write it out. I would so love to make that! Gorgeous!!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful! and looks really warm!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful and will keep you really warm.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely! It reminds me of the one my mom knit for me many years ago using doubled wool yarn. I still have it.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

The question that was asked was "what do we think?"...It is unanimous we all think it is beautiful By chance you wrote down the pattern and wish to share?!??


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous! Congrats on your success!!! pj


----------



## dhollie99 (Mar 12, 2014)

Very pretty....


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is beautiful.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Flawless! What a splendid design; this one will turn heads in admiration!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Absolutely splendiferous! A remarkable piece of knitting from a creative mind!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

magnificent


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

That is stunning.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Stunning, just stunning!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's stunning - congratulations!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

What a fabulous job! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. You should be showing this to every one and be very proud.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is magnificient. It must have been some piece of work.....your knitting is exquisite....in one word your poncho is MARVELOUS


----------



## cthcth1 (Jun 4, 2014)

It's amazing! Love it!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

A beauty! Marvelous work!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

That's absolutely beautiful! Well done!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow...That is just gorgeous...I love the pattern and colors. Hope this is for you...


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

WOW ~ Great colour, it looks fantastic!! :thumbup:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Very beautiful. Great job of knitting. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Linnier (Aug 13, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

That's beautiful


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gorgeous work, and it looks so snuggly and warm!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Metrogal said:


> Wow that's beautiful work! Love all those cables.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Amazing piece! Congratulations on designing and executing such a masterpiece.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

OH, WOW, I just love it, I hope you wrote the pattern down. That is too gorgeous for words. Love all the cables. You are so talented. I am just a little :mrgreen: with envy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

beautiful work and my those cables look great.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That is beautiful and looks like it will be wonderful and warm to wear!


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

17 pages already.
Is this a record?


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

In a word.......Fabulous !! Beautiful knitting, take a bow this creation is superb!&#128079;&#128079;&#128525;


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Carabella, you did a beautiful job of designing this poncho! Are you going to offer it for sale?


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

lovely work - hope you wont need it just yet! I am still trying to go to work without a cardigan or jacket saying "it is still only August!"
I think we had our summer that week in June (of course when I was in work :-( !!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Beautiful. And I bet it's warm, too.


----------



## litelmommy (Sep 13, 2011)

WOWWW! The amount of detail and attention needed to pull that off is mind boggling. Stunning project!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Thankyou. Yes I will do soon, although I haven't completed writing the pattern yet so I have to hold it until all notes are correct.


Revan said:


> Carabella, you did a beautiful job of designing this poncho! Are you going to offer it for sale?


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Thankyou. Yes I will do soon, although I haven't completed writing the pattern yet so I have to hold it until all notes are correct.


Revan said:


> Carabella, you did a beautiful job of designing this poncho! Are you going to offer it for sale?


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Ladies, thanks ever so much for all the lovely comments on my Poncho. I have started another one in a Mustard colour, still not sure about a few things. I will do a third one and Im sure I will have it the way I want. Then I would like to put it on Raverly for sale designed by me Carabella. Fingers crossed.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Great job, beautiful work


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Good job!!!


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning, love the cables.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Ohhhhh yes! How much time did it take you?


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I LOVE it. Are you selling the pattern?


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

I love it and you will too!


----------



## ferricsmom (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful set of pattern combinations


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

That took awhile to do. Right?


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi it took two weeks to knit, day and night lol. now I need to do some housework.


Alta Grama said:


> Ohhhhh yes! How much time did it take you?


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm drooling over here. And it screams Ireland. Women on this side of the pond would give their right arm for one of those. Have you thought of setting up an Etsy shop? Magnificent!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous and it looks toasty warm. Great job!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> This Poncho I designed myself after knitting the one from the Bellmans Pattern. Im quite pleased with it. Hope you like it too.


Gorgeous and looks warm to boot !! Beautiful knitting btw. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful! How long did it take to make it? It looks like a lot of work, but well worth it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lovely job - great knitting.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Normally I'm not that fond of ponchos but this one I absolutely love!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW!


----------

